# Penn Station new entrance



## MrEd (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.app.com/article/20090831/NEWS/90831042/1001/rss

The entrance at 31st Street and 7th Avenue opened Monday and includes escalators, an elevator and stairs.

NJ Transit rail riders previously shared the Amtrak entrance to reach NJ Transit's concourse.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 2, 2009)

Of course more than half, if not more than 3/4ths, of NJT's passengers enter/exit the station by subway and will never see the new entrance.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Sep 2, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Of course more than half, if not more than 3/4ths, of NJT's passengers enter/exit the station by subway and will never see the new entrance.


:lol:

The steps will provide much needed additional seating for waiting NJT passengers.


----------

